# Need Mike Holt answers...



## Zaped (Jul 6, 2008)

Need Mike Holt answers. I'm doing study/review of NEC using both Mike Holt's Illustrated Guide to Understanding the National Electrical Code Vol 1 , 2008, and the accompanying Workbook to Accompany Understanding The NEC, Vol I, 2008. 

Anybody know where I could obtain or buy answer keys to the practice/review questions in either/both of these Holt books? Having confirmation of answers would be nice. Thanks.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Nothing at MH site?
http://www.mikeholt.com/productcategorylist.php?id=33&from=Products&year=2008


----------



## wingz (Mar 21, 2009)

Strange, I got my answer keys with the material.

You can order a new one from them, I think it is like $10.00 or $15.00.


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

Zaped said:


> Anybody know where I could obtain or buy answer keys to the practice/review questions in either/both of these Holt books? Having confirmation of answers would be nice. Thanks.


 
I would say there's a pretty good chance you can get them HERE


Roger


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

...or are you a student trying to get the answers instead of doing the work?


----------



## Zaped (Jul 6, 2008)

*Thanks.*



wingz said:


> Strange, I got my answer keys with the material.
> 
> You can order a new one from them, I think it is like $10.00 or $15.00.


Thanks.


----------

